# Carrot-Ginger Redundancy



## jmac (Mar 21, 2017)

I've seen it around before, was intrigued. So here's my take on the thing 

2-gal Primary fermenter 
4# carrots. Peeled and sliced to maximize surface space. 
1 gal spring water
2 oz Ginger (same as carrots) 
2.5# Brown sugar 
2 lemons (zested & juiced) 
2 oranges (zested and juiced) 
1/4# white raisins, lightly chopped 
2 tsp nutmeg 
Yeast nutes & energizer 
Lalv D47

Boiled up quart of H2O, with carrots & ginger, remove from heat, add chopped raisins and steep for an hour
Dissolve in Brown sugar, then nutmeg and let cool down some.. Then add zest and juice. 
Pour into primary with balance of water and stir well. 
Take gravity. (Mine was OG at 1082) 
Add nutes and energy 
Aerate to heck and back 
Make a yeast starter of your liking and pitch. 
Lid and air lock. 
Aerate daily till 1/3 sugar break... maybe 5 days or so. 
When primary is finished, Rack into 1-gal carboy (leaving all sediment and floaties). 
Re-rack when appropriate, sample, back-sweeten if needed to taste, age and ~enjoy. 

Dadeet, Dadeet, Dadeet... That's all folks.


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 21, 2017)

This has me so excited! I've been wanting to do a carrot mead. Any interest in adding this to our March 2017 Wine of the Month Club thread?


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 21, 2017)

This is more or less the one I was eyeing.

Ingredients:
-10 g dried chamomile
-8 g dried mint
-2 black tea bags
-5 lbs carrots, chopped but not skinned (you can save these to eat!)
-handful of raisins (optional)
-2 tsp yeast nutrient

I would cut out the raisins and mint, leave the chamomile, add some ginger, and maybe one or two more herbs. And of course, use honey for sugar source.
It sounds like it would be an excellent "medicinal" blend.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 21, 2017)

or a lovely marinade or cooking wine


----------



## jmac (Mar 21, 2017)

Jericurl said:


> This has me so excited! I've been wanting to do a carrot mead. Any interest in adding this to our March 2017 Wine of the Month Club thread?



Sure. Why not. It could be an 'of the month' 

I am excited too! When I was younger and more closed minded, I saw the 'health food nuts' with their carrot juice and thought, "man, I really don't like carrots on my plate, let alone in a liquid... Yeeeck." but when I became one of those 'nuts' ... My God the flavor of that nectar! 

The things I hear about carrot wine fascinate me--usually from people that have the same disposition toward that stereotyped root. Furthermore, to make it my own, i changed to brown sugar and nutmeg to get that candied carrot feel, despite most of those flavors fermenting out. Still, a whisp of them is the aim. It should be nice around Thanksgiving, if I can keep it that long. If it's a hit, I'll dial it in tighter for a 5 gal batch.


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm actually not a massive fan of carrots. 

But the first time I had one that I actually grew in my garden...holy hannah. It was like biting into perfume.
The smell is so floral and rich.
I grow some every year for the Manthing and the chickens.
It's too early for them now, so I'll likely get some store bought ones. Then make another after carrot harvest.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Havent seen it all the way through but based on early results and the orange kick in my jaom 2 oranges in two gallons for " me " is too much . 
Time and experience may change my mind. ??
The idea of a use for nasty carrots is intriguing though, eager to get your thoughts as it devolopes.


----------



## jmac (Mar 24, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> Havent seen it all the way through but based on early results and the orange kick in my jaom 2 oranges in two gallons for " me " is too much .
> Time and experience may change my mind. ??
> The idea of a use for nasty carrots is intriguing though, eager to get your thoughts as it devolopes.



Alas, you may me right. My Ginger wine is showing a but too much citrus. I am counting on it mellowing with age.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ironically in the citrus batch I have going , pineapple lemon orange, the zest of the orange has smoothed in just the last two weeks, still an up front flovor but is allowing some back notes. . But in my JAOM I think 1 orange is enough for a three gallon batch. 
I used two oranges pealed 1 and ran both through a juicer, for my recipe. 
I dont expect ill be fermenting any more orange zest any time soon.
But freinds and family may love it so who knows.


----------



## jmac (Oct 31, 2017)

I have to say, this wine finished awesome! My only regret is that I only did a gallon Carboy. It happened to be my wife's personal favorite... Even over an orange blossom mead that finished at the same time. It ended semi sweet and the hint of carrots was a gift. I will up for up the ginger just a touch.


----------



## Noontime (Mar 3, 2020)

I just started a lemon ginger mead and have some ginger left over... I think I might make a carrot ginger mead; some good perspective on this thread.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 3, 2020)

Is it true that if you ferment with the ginger unpeeled the wine is more spicy (hotter) than if you removed the peel?


----------

